# Verbindungsaufbau MySQL



## mg_666 (28. Okt 2006)

hi,

versuche gerade eine Verbindung aufzubauen mit MySql Datenbank. Die Datenbank wird bereitgestellt durch Strato.
Nachdem ich das Progrämmle starte und versuche die Verbindung aufzubauen...kommt nach einer gewissen Zeit bekomme ich ne Latte an Fehlermeldungen..
Nun meine Frage hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht beim Verbindungsaufbau mit einer Datenbank die durch Strato bereitgestellt wurde ? 

gruß
matthias


----------



## b0unc3 (28. Okt 2006)

hay, also ich hab auch grad damit angefangen und ich bau die verbindung so auf:


```
//Laden des Treibers mit dem Class-Loader
		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
		} catch ( ClassNotFoundException e ) {
			System.out.println("Der Treiber kann nciht geladen werden: " + e.getMessage());
		}
		
		//Verbindungs-Objekt erzeugen und konfigurieren
		Connection con = null;
		
		String db	=	"jdbc:mysql://server ip/"name der datenbank";
		String user	=	"...";	//MySQL Benutzername
		String pass	=	"...";	//MySQL Passwort
		
		//Verbinden
		try {
			con	=	DriverManager.getConnection( db, user, pass );
		} catch ( SQLException e ) {
			System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: " + e.getMessage());
		}
```


----------



## mg_666 (28. Okt 2006)

danke schön für deine mühe, aber ich soweit bin schon. aber irgendwie will er keine verbindung aufbauen.
unknown host etc. obwohl ich schon den server angepingt habe und dieses hat funktioniert. 
kann es sein das strato die datenbank speziell schützt ? ... ärgert mich ein wenig, weil ich ein progrämmle geschrieben habe das eine email über meine email-adresse bei strato verschickt...ging einfacher


----------



## b0unc3 (28. Okt 2006)

wie die das bei strato genau machen kann ich dir leider auch nciht sagen, da müsstest du dich bei denen mal erkundigen. und da ich was mysql mit java angeht auch noch recht neu bin kann ich dir sonst auch leider nciht weiterhelfen


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Okt 2006)

Meines Wissens erlauben einige Provider nicht den Zugriff auf Datenbanken mit externen Programmen.
Könnte sein, dass das bei Strato auch der Fall ist.


----------



## mg_666 (29. Okt 2006)

komisch...naja werde mal bei strato nachfragen
merci


----------

